# Want to upgreade to MH ???



## Santosh (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello friends,
I have a 4 feet * 18 inches * 20 inches height. At the moment I have 2 Philips trulite with 86 CRI and 6500K. Along with them are 2 36W philips 865/4P florecents which are also 6500K. I would like to upgreade to MH. Which brand and of what colour temp do you recomend? I'm planning to have 2 70W MH lamps. Do you think that will do? 
I have Cobamba (green and red) , dwarf Vals, red mint. I would like to have some riccia but not very sure if the 70W lighting will work.
Thanks in advance.

Santosh


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The two 70 watt bulbs should make for a good medium light tank. It may or may not grow riccia. Look for bulbs in the color spectrum that are 10,000K and lower and try to find somewhere to see them in action so you know which one give off the nicer coloration.


----------

